# DS for my girlfriend.



## revol68 (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm looking to buy my girlfriend a DS, I think I'm going to stick with the lite one because the DSi is a bit pointless as she has no interest in the extra camera or shitty DS shop.

What do I need to get started with the R4 cartridge stuff btw?


----------



## free spirit (Jun 12, 2010)

ah nintendo... I thought you were announcing that you and dirtysanta were an item


----------



## The Groke (Jun 12, 2010)

revol68 said:


> What do I need to get started with the R4 cartridge stuff btw?



I believe the R4 software isn't updated any more and can't play a lot of the recent games...

I recently bought an Acekard instead from here...

Good price, quick delivery and supports a great custom firmware (AKAIO) Has played everything I could through at it.


Remember the DSi does have bigger, nicer screens.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 12, 2010)

Double - what does the S stand for?


----------



## tommers (Jun 13, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Double - what does the S stand for?




screen.


----------



## The Groke (Jun 13, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Double - what does the S stand for?




scat


----------



## The Groke (Jun 13, 2010)

Sort of a "Two girls, one games console" thing


----------



## revol68 (Jun 15, 2010)

Is there a way to view Flash video through a DSi?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 15, 2010)

Aw, lovely, and who said romance was dead?


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jun 15, 2010)

A DS


----------



## sim667 (Jun 15, 2010)

I bought a girl a DS once....... then she got fucking nintendogs


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 15, 2010)

DS makes me


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 15, 2010)

You're on.  I've got a black one or a silver one.  And are you sure your gf will be OK with this?


----------

